# Alexanderine homing tool



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

ok I have an Alexanderine, Ive joined the Bird protecion club and gave them £15for a bird ring to be placed on his leg, the first that came wrong size my fault I told them he was a ring neck, so they sent one the size for an alexanderine, it came we put it around his leg & he managed to squeeze the damn thing so it lopped over each othr & took ages to remove it and he has a swollen leg tut tut. Anyhow called them up they said they would send a stainless steel ring that he couldt push around, but then they decided to ask some one who owns parrots what do they use to get him rehomed should they go missing.

I also contacted my local vet to get him chipped they said £25, I said great then advised me he would need to be put to sleep in order to inject the micro chip. Now I thought this odd why put him to sleep so I rejected that as he may not wake up, then it came to me why put him to sleep. Anyhow im looking into this further, how do you lot out there protect your buirds, no good saying they wont fly away I never thought mine would but I managed to find him, easily said than done.

Do you have yours ringed or chipped. Thx


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have my African grey microchipped, they didn't put her to sleep though and they said she was very well behaved! this was 2 years ago don't think she would be quite so well behaved now lol

I agree, putting a bird under for a microchip is too much of a risk and I wouldn't do it

I also have her insured with Exotics Direct


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

My senegal is neither rung or chipped, i just make the habbit of closing windows and doors when i let it out. Have always done this with my pet parrots/parakeets.

What are the chances of getting one back if it goes missing? Very slim i'd say.

Lloyd :smile:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

ljb107 said:


> My senegal is neither rung or chipped, i just make the habbit of closing windows and doors when i let it out. Have always done this with my pet parrots/parakeets.
> 
> What are the chances of getting one back if it goes missing? Very slim i'd say.
> 
> Lloyd :smile:


Mine went everywhere on my shoulders even in the garden & never made an attempt to fly off, last week whilst in the garden the dog jumped started my alexanderine & off he flew, took me 45 mins to find him, yes eventually found him & hes now stuck in house darent go outside. Saying yours wont get away cant be 100% as you know anything can find a way even if you think it wont. Mines for precaution, if he did get away again & hes found id want him back if hes found dead id want to know rather than worry.


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Alexandrine homing too!*

Cockys Royals

think you need to consider changing your vet!

It is not necessary to anaesthetise any Psittacine in order to implant a microchip.

It is a very simple procedure that can be carried out by any person trained to implant - not necessarily a vet.

If the bird does escape, contact John Hayward of the National Council of Aviculture Theft Register.

Most Insurance cover excludes loss by escape unless the escape occurs as a result of an attempted theft.

Sarah-Jane

Please note the above comments! Insurance can cover Death by Accident, Illness or Disease, Veterinary Fees and Theft & Allied Perils.
Whilst Exotic Direct currently have a "stranglehold" on Exotic & Bird Insurance, the position will shortly change - there is a new Insurance scheme in the process of being set up and will be operated by practical keepers of birds, animals & reptiles!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

ljb107 said:


> My senegal is neither rung or chipped, i just make the habbit of closing windows and doors when i let it out. Have always done this with my pet parrots/parakeets.
> 
> What are the chances of getting one back if it goes missing? Very slim i'd say.
> 
> Lloyd :smile:


I never have ANY windows open at all when I have Sam out, not even on the night latch, but I still have her microchipped just in case


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

duffey said:


> Cockys Royals
> 
> think you need to consider changing your vet!
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure my insurance covers everything, but I only took it out as a precaution, not sure if I will renew it or not yet


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cockys Royals said:


> Mine went everywhere on my shoulders even in the garden & never made an attempt to fly off, last week whilst in the garden the dog jumped started my alexanderine & off he flew, took me 45 mins to find him, yes eventually found him & hes now stuck in house darent go outside. Saying yours wont get away cant be 100% as you know anything can find a way even if you think it wont. Mines for precaution, if he did get away again & hes found id want him back if hes found dead id want to know rather than worry.


Maybe you should get your hands on a harness. Plenty on ebay, thats where i got the one for my senegal :2thumb:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i have both my owls rung, will be phoning vets about micrchipping them soon : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

gaz0123 said:


> i have both my owls rung, will be phoning vets about micrchipping them soon : victory:


Had my male Harris done a good while ago now. Bit of peace of mind. Just don't let them put them to sleep! : victory:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Paid to get mine rung, but so far he pushes the metal all over top of each other & it takes ages to untangle it, hes got a bruised leg at the moment, im waiting to hear back. I know he doesnt need to go under for the chip.. I am going to get him chipped too. Possibly next week paid Thursday vet friday shall sort it out, can never be too safe.

Insurance id not even considered it, but shall now.


----------

